# Bama/Ole Miss Game Thread



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2015)

This will be a great game and a close one either way. I am gonna go with Bama to win this one 34-31.   Roll Tide.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 19, 2015)

Good luck matty6 - think bammer rolls.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2015)

Rolllllllllllllllll Tide!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 19, 2015)

rtr


----------



## antharper (Sep 19, 2015)

Ole miss by 2 touchdowns !   Not quite as bad as auburn a gonna loose !


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 19, 2015)

Just hoping we don't have to rely on our kicking game.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 19, 2015)

Will be pulling for Bama in this one but I'm thinking it's gonna be an upset.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

It will be interesting to see Chad Kelly with rushers in his face. Somehow I think my Rebs scoring average will be coming down


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

I've got ole miss in the pickem's but I think it's a toss up


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> It will be interesting to see Chad Kelly with rushers in his face. Somehow I think my Rebs scoring average will be coming down



True, but if he's able to get the passes off, Bama will have some problems due to our secondary right now. Should be a very good game and test for both teams. Looking forward to it.

Rollin' with my Tide! Good luck to both teams.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm hoping for an exciting game and no injuries to either team


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 19, 2015)

Won't be long now

Roll tide


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

Sober up a little 6, it's almost game time.


----------



## Rob (Sep 19, 2015)

Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

BOOM...... Game Time!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

Oh boy!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

That was nice! NOT


----------



## mizuno24jad (Sep 19, 2015)

Nooooooo!!!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Fumble


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

Good stand Bama D!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice job by the Bama D.



3-0 Rebels


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

WOW 0 yards in 3 plays


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2015)

Knocked the cobwebs out from between the goalposts.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

Fumbled the kick-off, gave upa FG, and Tom Ritter is the ref tonight. I already dread this game.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice Stop Rebels.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Great stop


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

YES!!! Nice defense!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

ughh!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Good tackle


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

That was stupid


----------



## mizuno24jad (Sep 19, 2015)

When will the Bama receivers lead to get passed that yellow line!!!!!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

Defensive chess match so far. We gotta get PAST the line of scrimmage on those receptions. 
Fortunate win on the offsides call.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 19, 2015)

Looks like Alabama paid the referees more than ole miss did


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Bama is moving the ball


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

we were lucky to stop bama with those stupid penalties


----------



## mizuno24jad (Sep 19, 2015)

Bama has got to get a good passing game goin, I wouldn't mind seeing Blake Barnett brought in, can't do any worse


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2015)

Ole Miss looking good on D. They got to put a little something together to get out of the shadow of their goal line.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

another pass knocked down


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 19, 2015)

Now that was the same type hit that Carter had last week that got him ejected.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

Should have been another stop there. Nice scramble.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Seems kinda like the early rounds of a heavy weight fight


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

WoW Webster tackles Henry 3 straight plays, I'm shocked he left the field under his own power


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Seems kinda like the early rounds of a heavy weight fight



henry going for the knockout.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

Nkemdiche is a beast


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

HUGE stop!!!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

Another nice stand Rebels. Need to just go for it!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

The Pol makes a kick. 

3-3


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2015)

thank god the ball wasnt on the ten or griffith wouldnt make it.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

Bama made a field goal


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nkemdiche is a beast



Yep, best money Ole Miss ever spent, even better than Tunsil.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

Griffith now 1 for 5 this season!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

whew!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

Tide defense hanging tough.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> whew!!!



That was close.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

Don't look like it's going to be a high scoring game like I thought


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Yep, best money Ole Miss ever spent, even better than Tunsil.



I wish we'd bought a few more


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

airball. stupid.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Pic!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

Uh oh


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hmmmmmm.....at that ball was going to whom???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

What a block on Bateman.

WOW


----------



## Throwback (Sep 19, 2015)

Little something for him to think about next time he's out there.  Lol


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

Using Nkimdiche like we used to use Cody.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Man did you see those 300 lb runnibg backs!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Little something for him to think about next time he's out there.  Lol


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Touchdown!!!!!!!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 19, 2015)

Give it time bammers - you got this.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

I saw that one from here! Way to Capitalize Rebs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

that one is on Bateman. Not the defense's fault.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

I think that registered a 3.2 on the Richter scale. That is a big boy


----------



## weagle (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm jealous of the defense that's being played in this game; by both teams.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Sep 19, 2015)

Bama has got to get their qb situation fixed asap, games like this are not to practice with...


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Fumble!!!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 19, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Give it time bammers - you got this.



I think.....


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeez! Self inflicted damage.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm not sure my Rebs can pound this in


----------



## tcward (Sep 19, 2015)

Bammer is in trouble......Saban better come up with something at half. No fire on offense at all.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Touchdown!!!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

Your Welcome Rebels! 3 turnovers, 3 scores.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 19, 2015)

Man Kelly is a gutsy QB. Clutch play.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 19, 2015)

Love seeing Bama lose! The curse of Kiffin, or the down cycle coming back to Bama? I think it's a little of both .

Ole Miss 17
The red team 3


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> Your Welcome Rebels! 3 turnovers, 3 scores.



Yep. Not like they needed the help.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Sep 19, 2015)

Bama looks like an 8-4 team this year, depressing


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Not like they needed the help.



wE'll GLADLY TAKE ALL THE HELP WE CAN GET, THIS GAME IS FAR FROM OVER


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 19, 2015)

We have no QB.  Wth. No kicker either.  Long year I'm afraid


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 19, 2015)

mizuno24jad said:


> Bama looks like an 8-4 team this year, depressing



Yep.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow what a play by Webster!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

Very good defensive coverage Rebs. Thought we had that one for a second.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 19, 2015)

The commentators don't even realize Henry's mask came off lol.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

Bamers O line getting handled with 3 down linemen


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Bama moving the ball much better than the Rebs are


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm not ready to give up. Our defense is good but our offense and turnovers better improve dramatically if we are gonna climb out of this hole.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

Coker got some wheels


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Bama moving the ball much better than the Rebs are



Agreed. We're actually moving the ball. Killing ourselves with those turnovers. 
Scores the only thing that matters, but it's actually been a really good matchup.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

Finally!!!! Yes!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

TD Bama


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

good drive and td bama


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

Back to a ballgame boys. Not the prettiest drive, but productive!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 19, 2015)

Painful drive to watch. Good  grief


----------



## srb (Sep 19, 2015)

This game may end up being to close for  Ala.....
So far today it looks about right on the scorecard!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

Well..... we're still in it. Saw a lot i didn't like but we've got a chance now.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

If we can just hold onto the dang ball, we should be just fine. Their offense has not really done much. Under 100 total yards in the first half. Hope we have some good halftime adjustments.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm not sure what Ole Miss is trying to do on offense, what have the done thrown 2 balls more than 15 yards. We got to go with who brought us to the dance and throw the ball down the field


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> If we can just hold onto the dang ball, we should be just fine. Their offense has not really done much. Under 100 total yards in the first half. Hope we have some good halftime adjustments.



The Bateman experiment may be over but Henry just doesn't look right. Very little aggressive running by him.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Well Dang we got to score 55 points in the second half to get to our scoring average LOL


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 19, 2015)

wow


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

Auburn play


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

I can't believe that just happened


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

just like it was drawn up by Freeze


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

I got nothing.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Now Bama knows how UGA feels.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 19, 2015)

kiffin is bad juju


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 19, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Now Bama knows how UGA feels.



Yep, I seen that play before.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

Sometimes it's better to be lucky than good


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Now Bama knows how UGA feels.



First thing I thought off. You cant defend that.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 19, 2015)

What in the world was dat????????


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 19, 2015)

Well, can't beat the golden horse shoes


----------



## mizuno24jad (Sep 19, 2015)

Don't even know what to say.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2015)

Bama will get it going. that was crazy


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Now Bama knows how UGA feels.


This. Beat me to it.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Coker is one heck of a running QB


----------



## mizuno24jad (Sep 19, 2015)

Just ridiculous, you can't beat lucky


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Anybody heard from 6.  He still alive?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

The good thing for Bama is that they have time to offset it.


----------



## tcward (Sep 19, 2015)

Coker is the best back Bama has......


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

Sabans team looking Richt like


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 19, 2015)

Surprised how good Ole' Miss's defense is. Best I've seen so far.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

What happened to Henry??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Bama will get it going. that was crazy



Hello thug.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Sep 19, 2015)

I think this is one of the worst games I've ever watched Bama play


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Sabans team looking Richt like



Hard pill to swallow. Our Defense will start wearing down soon at this rate. NO QB, no kicker, and the foosball plays are going against us.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

That wasn't luck


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

#1 is in the game


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Hard pill to swallow. Our Defense will start wearing down soon at this rate. NO QB, no kicker, and the foosball plays are going against us.



I can honestly say I know your pain.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 19, 2015)

Looks like a nail in the coffin drive here for the rebs


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 19, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Hard pill to swallow. Our Defense will start wearing down soon at this rate. NO QB, no kicker, and the foosball plays are going against us.



I know how ya feeling, bud. Plus I've got Bama on my picks. Speaking of which, my picks have went in the toilet for this week.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 19, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Hard pill to swallow. Our Defense will start wearing down soon at this rate. NO QB, no kicker



Pathetic looking


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Looks like a nail in the coffin drive here for the rebs



Nope. We got a lot more pain to get through. Chaz Kelly is getting dialed in and Treadwell is getting more open with each series.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Speaking of which, my picks have went in the toilet for this week.



Mine too.


----------



## MadMallard (Sep 19, 2015)

I miss Blake Sims


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

3 and out


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

I picked Bama too, and I think they are far from finished.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

Bama needs some points on this next drive


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

This is what the BAMA fans look like right now. Sorry bama


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

Well I picked ole miss but my other ones haven't turned out good


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Dude this game aint over yet


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Bama needs some points on this next drive



Yes, if we don't see the end zone on this drive, I don't see a come back. We've never been built to come from behind.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Bama is about to close the gap.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

Coker......impact player?  Did I really just say that in the same sentence???


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

lawd, we need a turnover.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Bama looks like Bama again


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Dude this game aint over yet



Not even close. Bama has some momentum


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

Heck yea!!!! Now that's BAMA D! Let's wake up now offense!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 19, 2015)

Lol-ing


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Everytime we've cleared the backfield it hasnt turned out well


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> lawd, we need a turnover.



How bout 2 sacks and a punt


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Bama is gonna score again our Defense is gassed and a 3 and out


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

Now we got a game.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> How bout 2 sacks and a punt



That will work too!!! Will start with good field position.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> How bout 2 sacks and a punt



that'll work.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

grind it, Henry!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes!!!!!!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

Td bama!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

Bama taking over....


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

If the Ole Miss offense doesnt run some time this game is over, Our defense is gassed and has to have time to recover


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

Rebs need a long sustained drive to give that D a rest


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> If the Ole Miss offense doesnt run some time this game is over, Our defense is gassed and has to have time to recover



Yep


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

He crossed the line before he threw it


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes!!!!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow, what a ballgame.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Thats a td


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

Big call here


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 19, 2015)

Touchdown


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

well.....that hurts.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

I stand corrected wow


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 19, 2015)

Idiot secondary


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice call by Ole Miss


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

Saban has lost control


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 19, 2015)

The window is still open for Bama. There's a lot of time left.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

sOUNDS CRAZY BUT WE SCORED TO QUICKLY THE DEFENSE DIDNT GET TO REST


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Idiot secondary



Your by yourself.... You have a QB running to the line and only needs two yards for a first down and a receiver behind you. What do you do?
We might as well call it getting "Malzahned" because we have chosen wrong every time.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

Oh my


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

That's it folks


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

another miscue by Coker.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

Just unbelievable.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> sOUNDS CRAZY BUT WE SCORED TO QUICKLY THE DEFENSE DIDNT GET TO REST



They'll get a couple minutes now


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

TD Rebels


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Treadwell td


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2015)

Don't think we're coming back from that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

Cyrus never looked back.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

Maybe not. This game is nuts


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 20, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> The window is still open for Bama. There's a lot of time left.



And.... Coker slammed the window shut, and Kelly just locked it for him.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 20, 2015)

Congrats Rebs... Go win the west


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 20, 2015)

Mercy! Saban's weekly press conference ought to be fun to watch next week.


----------



## tcward (Sep 20, 2015)

Fire Saban!!


----------



## antharper (Sep 20, 2015)

I think bammer has done got rolled


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 20, 2015)

SEC west is brutal - a one loss team could easily win it.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 20, 2015)

...


----------



## antharper (Sep 20, 2015)

antharper said:


> Ole miss by 2 touchdowns !   Not quite as bad as auburn a gonna loose !



Well dang looks like I'm gonna be off by a couple scores !


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2015)

I hate the eastern time zone. 12:48am and still playing on the east coast is crazy.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 20, 2015)

Tuff game Bama fans. Just to many self inflicted wounds. I really thought the tide had turned and bama was going to win this game.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 20, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Tuff game Bama fans. Just to many self inflicted wounds. I really thought the tide had turned and bama was going to win this game.



We're in bad shape .. Not trying to take away what the rebs have done but we look rough


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 20, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> Coker......impact player?  Did I really just say that in the same sentence???



Ah....knew it was premature.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 20, 2015)

wHAT A ON SIDES KICK


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 20, 2015)

Can we capitalize on any opportunities? My goodness we can't afford to go backwards


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 20, 2015)

Don't give up on this game yet there's still 5 minutes


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 20, 2015)

whoa, nellie


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 20, 2015)

TD bama


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 20, 2015)

Whew! Too gutsy for my liking, but cut it back to 6. 

As crazy as this game has been, I gotta respect the fight in Bama right now.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 20, 2015)

iMAMGE ALL THE bAMA FANS  RUNNING BACK FROM THE PARKING LOT


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2015)

oh lawd.... i can't take this much more.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 20, 2015)

this is still a ballgame


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2015)

Here we go....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2015)

awesome run Coker!!!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 20, 2015)

Long field just got shorter! One last drive Boys!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2015)

there we went....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 20, 2015)

Int 

What a fitting ending


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 20, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> Long field just got shorter! One last drive Boys!



Drive over!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 20, 2015)

8-4 if we're lucky


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 20, 2015)

Brick through a window afterwards??


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 20, 2015)

I said before season we'd be lucky to go 10 & 2, but was comfortable with predicting 9 & 3 this season.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 20, 2015)

Chris Fowler sounds drunk!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 20, 2015)

Congrats GHH - ya'll played a great game.

Heads up bammers - it's a long season. One loss ain't the end in the SEC West. Still think LSYOU will have sumpin' to say about it.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 20, 2015)

Idiot


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm sure Jimbo Fisher is getting a good laugh...thx Jombo


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2015)

Congrats, GHH.
Ole Miss punished us on every single miscue and we just couldn't overcome 5 turnovers. Good luck the rest of the year.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 20, 2015)

Congrats Rebel fans! Great game. Too many mistakes by Bama to recover. Still respect their fight, but can't win with those mistakes.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 20, 2015)

Congrats rebs


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 20, 2015)

I'd like to lead everybodny in a Hoddy Toddy cheer but I'm tired and going to bed thank you for all the turnovers


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 20, 2015)

Congrats Rebel Fans! Y'all were impressive.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 20, 2015)

That was a good game. Love to see Alabama loose, but must admit, those guys fought hard.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 20, 2015)

Good job by both teams aside from the turnovers. My co workers will be happy their rebels pulled it off.  Bama will get the wrinkles out and will be there in the end.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 20, 2015)

Maybe so , Winchester, but they got the reality check tonight.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 20, 2015)

Sure is quiet on my Facebook feed this morning.

its comical reading comments on articles on the internet though. 

its basically "ole miss didn't win, we lost"


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 20, 2015)

Wow the great and might Bama gets beat by Ole Miss for a second straight year,this time at home...........Hugh Freeze and the Rebels own Bama


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 20, 2015)

Where's 6?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 20, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Sure is quiet on my Facebook feed this morning.
> 
> its comical reading comments on articles on the internet though.
> 
> its basically "ole miss didn't win, we lost"



yeah,, that's what i'm seeing too regarding the barn's game..


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2015)

Great game by both. Congrats Rebels on the W. Turnovers are part of FB it's just another phase of the game you want to win. Ole Miss won that battle. They won on the score board as well and thats what matters. Being a UGA fan I know what games like this feel like for the Bama fans. It sucks but it's two fold problem.... Coaching and execution and a will to to win. Both team had it but one had to lose and  it was Bamas turn to lose. I hope we can steel a W from Bama in Athens but it will be a chore!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 20, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Where's 6?



He may be in jail by now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 20, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I'm sure Jimbo Fisher is getting a good laugh...thx Jombo



I was thinking the same thing. 

He can't laugh too hard though as we are in the same position.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 20, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Great game by both. Congrats Rebels on the W. Turnovers are part of FB it's just another phase of the game you want to win. Ole Miss won that battle. They won on the score board as well and thats what matters. Being a UGA fan I know what games like this feel like for the Bama fans. It sucks but it's two fold problem.... Coaching and execution and a will to to win. Both team had it but one had to lose and  it was Bamas turn to lose. I hope we can steel a W from Bama in Athens but it will be a chore!



Ga should have zero problems beating Bama this year. We're a mess


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> He may be in jail by now.





Poisoning trees in Auburn?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Ga should have zero problems beating Bama this year. We're a mess



We beat a very bad SC team. We did what we should do with a team like that but we have quite a few holes to fill in ourselves. The UGA/Bama game will be huge test for our D line and LB's to try and contain the Bama run game. Our secondary has looked just plain silly at times so there no reason for me to get too excited. Also Bama can stop the run too so it will be a huge task for us. Also,,,,, Richt has laid so many eggs in games like this there is no telling.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Poisoning trees in Auburn?



Ain't no telling with that thug.

He's probably pulling up to the Ole Miss campus with his sling shot right now. Gonna teach those Rebels a lesson. 



On second thought, he may be ice skating with Phyllis.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Ga should have zero problems beating Bama this year. We're a mess



I always knew you were a part time closet Bama fan. 

Crawl back in your hole. 

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 20, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I always knew you were a part time closet Bama fan.
> 
> Crawl back in your hole.
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!



Haha 

And who again cares what you think??

Go back to trolling the political threads.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 20, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Where's 6?



Those hangovers are rough.  He'll be around later


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Those hangovers are rough.  He'll be around later



6 pack?


----------



## mizuno24jad (Sep 20, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Ga should have zero problems beating Bama this year. We're a mess




 We had 5 turnovers and still only lost by 6, Bama is still good enough to run the table, it's not over


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 20, 2015)

roll tide


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 20, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Sure is quiet on my Facebook feed this morning.
> 
> its comical reading comments on articles on the internet though.
> 
> its basically "ole miss didn't win, we lost"



Which is, essentially correct...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Haha
> 
> And who again cares what you think??
> 
> Go back to trolling the political threads.



I don't troll, I use a high ratio reel with double treble hooks, TYVM.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 20, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Which is, essentially correct...



next you'll bet telling me they meant to lose


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2015)

Alabama has never been beaten by another team, ever!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 20, 2015)

Bama got  beat last night pure and simple. Wont hear any excuses from me.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 21, 2015)

mizuno24jad said:


> We had 5 turnovers and still only lost by 6, Bama is still good enough to run the table, it's not over



Just as soon as Bama finds a QB they will be fine........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2015)

Sure are a bunch of closet part timers in here.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 21, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure are a bunch of closet part timers in here.



Yes there are. I love the ones who show up when season starts.  Don't you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Yes there are. inlove the ones who show up when season starts.  Don't you?



Thug wanna be.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 21, 2015)

Rtr


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 21, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Just as soon as Bama finds a QB they will be fine........



There goes that Orange paddle again.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 21, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Just as soon as Bama finds a QB they will be fine........



QB kept 'em in the game.  Secondary is a mess.


----------

